# Who does extrude honing?



## war85 (Jun 12, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can have my GA16DE Intake Plenum extrude honed? 

If anyone knows where I can send it to, please advise. 

I am interested to hear from personal experiences from individuals who have had the process done as well.


----------



## RallyBob (Nov 29, 2005)

The parent company is out of Pennsylvania, but they have a few outlets in the US.
Contact them here: http://www.gethoned.com/contact.php

FWIW, unless the rest of your engine is extremely modified (cams, compression, headwork), I doubt you'll see ANY benefit from this process on your intake manifold. The GA16 runners are actually quite large relative to the intake port sizes and airflow potential.
You'd probably just be throwing $400 away.

JMTCW, 
Bob


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

I agree with RallyBob - rather have the head done with cams and flowing and porting - or fit a decent set of cams (268 or 272 degree is a nice combo) - or even fit a set of Individual Throttle Bodies...


----------

